# Belmar here I come!!!!



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm going all out this time targeting togs, stripers and blues. This weekend seems to be the perfect time. Oh yeah let me get full use of that food saver. Clean em, wrap em and seal em goooooood.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

report back on your success


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Stripers Moving*

Heading Out On The Gambler In Point Pleasant This Sunday Will Report My Findings When I Return.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

KT,

What happened? Catch anything? Let us know!!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Jungfish met up withme at Belmar and arrived at the Fisherman's Den B and T at arounbd 7am. there was a party boat about to leave the dock so I make a quick decision to purchase to tickets for me and Jungfish to go. First time for both me and Jungfish on a tog party boat and it was packed. 

Was a very bad day for togging even on the boat. Of the 50 or so people that were on only around 30 togs were caught. Saw some monsters though. A few 10 plus pounders and a 13 pounder. First time I have seen a tog of that size, disgustingly gorgeous (there's an oxymoron for ya). many were uinable to land any togs, me and Jungfish included. Apparently the rig set up is a bit different then togging in the inlet. Learned alot from the mate, he was very helpfusl and we retained alot of good information from him. After the party boat jungfish and I decided to tog some more at the Belmar inlet. It was getting late, we had about and hour of sun left so decided to tog and managed to only catch shorts from the inlet. From there we bust out our heavers to do some surf fishing for blues and stripers with clam as bait. No mullets were carried by the B and T's. Surfed for about and hour and not a bite so we decided to pack the gera and head back to the inlet with a lantern to striper fish at the end of the jetty. Earlier we saw some fishermen catch some undersize stripers pretty frequently. We stayed for another hour or so and decided to pack it up and call it a night. Got skunked but was a good trip and great weather. I am making plans to go out one last time on a different party boat out of Belmar within the next 2 weeks. Spent the rest of the days in NJ adding woodfloors to one of our rooms up in NJ.

Oh and I will be be relocating to NJ soon. Hope to meet some of you NJ surf fishers.


----------

